# Power Brakes



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Good Day All

Have a 66 GTO tripower with manual drum brakes. Am toying with the idea of adding power brakes. Still keeping the single pot master. 
Is this just an addition of the vacuum chamber, or does a new master also need to be installed? Any brackets or miscellaneous parts needed?

Thanks to all who respond.

Omni:cheers


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

It's actually quite simple if your not up grading to a duel reservoir.
I have 4 wheel power drums on my '66 and have maintained the factory single reservoir master cylinder with no issues since 1995.
I literally just swapped my booster and master due to a leak and figured it was easier to swap rather then rebuild to limit down time.

Anyhow if you do this you will need to acquire both booster and master cylinder as there is a bore difference between Power and none-Power.
You can buy the complete assembly ready to bolt in for under $300 if you shop around. 

Here is the offering from Inline Tube;
64 66 A Body Power Drum Brake Single Master Cylinder Vacuum Delco Booster Kit | eBay

The only issue that might arise is the orientation of the main line. I bought my parts separate for two vendors and brought it in for under $250. I went with the GM approved "Stamped" booster and a Raybestos master, but again there are some lesser parts out there.


----------



## Omni (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the input.

I was wondering if there was a bore size difference in the master cylinder. I plan on removing the dash this winter for a dash harness replacement/upgrade, so that would be the time to do this.

Trying to maintain originality, so I'll have to research and determine if a power brake equipped unit uses the same brake line from the master to the junction block as a non-power unit.


Thanks again

Omni


----------



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

The line is different. I bought the correct line in stainless from "inline". Took about 7 to 10 days, and was exact in every detail a very easy change


----------



## Bryan67 (May 20, 2016)

This summer I added power brakes to '67 GTO. Bought new booster and dual Master for $125 or less, then measured the two steal lines so I knew how long the new lines need to be, note two different dia. Measured, bent, and put a long bend in the line as it goes into the master, then had my buddy put the old couple (that goes into the master from my old lines) on so we'd have the right size flair nut going into the master, did the same for the other line. You will need a vacuum port for the booster. I found that the 67 used a port in the rear of the q-jet. I do have the right/original port but opted to just get a barb fitting and 2' of line to get going for now!

Overall, this is a pretty easy fix if someone has a double flair (called something like that) brake line tool.


----------

